# Draw Weight? Good beginner bow?



## whack & stack

well a Bowtech Destroyer is a great new bow but if you're not looking for anything expensive that wouldn't fit the bill. I would say a great beginner bow is a Martin Cheetah or something affordable, yet good. Then if you ever decide to go a different direction you can. Not to mention Martin's come in 55-70lb draw weights so you have more room for growth.


----------



## mike 66

*First bow*

DO YOUR HOME WORK. YOU EVER HEARD THAT BEFORE? I HAVE SEEN THIS A LOT..... DO YOU KNOW WHAT KINITIC ENERGY IS??? 95% OF ALL DEER IN MO. ARE SHOT AT 20 YARDS AND UNDER. MOST THAT TRY 70 # FIRST GET REAL BAD HABITS . THEN THEY PAY ME TO BREAK EM. I RECOMEND 60#PERFECT FOR TARGETS . AND ANY WHITETAIL. IF IT REALY YOU BOTHERS YOU GET ANOTHER SET OF LIMBS 70# FOR THE BOW. INVEST IN THEM FOR A PIECE OF MIND. YOU CAN ALWAYS SELL THEM. YOU DONT NEED TWO . . IF I REMBER RIGHT THAT BOW NEEDS NO PRESS TO SWAP LIMS OUT. YOU CAN DO A LOT OF TINKERING WITH KINITIC ENERGY . ARROWS ETC..THATS WHAT SINKS THEM DEEP!!! THE K- ENERGY . I GET AT LEAST 10 STUDENTS A YEAR THAT WENT TO 70 FIRST DIDNT PRATICE MUCH AND HAD A SAD STORY OF NOT ABLE TO PULL ON HUGE CRITTERS, MOST IN COLD WEATHER.. DONT LET THE POUNDAGE FOOL YOU! I KILL BEARS WITH 60 #


----------



## bowhunter3131

a good beginner bow is anything that is by parker or martin, i shoot a parker, i started about 9 months ago, i love the parker sidekick xp i have. but that is if you dont wish to spend a lot of money. i would not get the destroyer based on the case that many people who have purchased the destroyer at my local pro shop have returned them because the flex guard is breaking. your best bet is to try and shoot as many bows as possible that are in you spending limit. i would not shoot bows out of your spending limit unless you are prepared to save up for them. this is because you will want the 'better' bows and blame bad technique on your less expensive maybe less 'better' bow.

i hope i didnt sound like an idiot rambling, and i hope this helps you out.


----------



## DFArcher

micah123 said:


> I am looking at buying a new bow. I want to use it for hunting white tail deer as well as a little target practice. I'm looking at the new breed genetix or maybe a bowtech destroyer. I have never had a bow, so I can't pull much. My problem is I don't want to get a 50-60 bow because before long I will be able to pull a 70 easy (and buying two is out of the question). So what should I get? Also, what would be a good beginner bow thats not really expensive. Thanks.



There is no X you can't hit or deer you can't kill with 60 lbs....easy.


----------

